# Rocky Mountain Element Retro!!!!!!!



## Hosnet (10. August 2006)

suche vorgenannten Rahmen aus der Limited Serie 2005 in rot/gelber Lackierung in RH. 20"!!!!  meine email: [email protected]


----------



## Nihil Baxter (10. August 2006)

Rahmenhöhe 20 gibt es beim Element nicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bestmove (11. August 2006)

> Rahmenhöhe 20 gibt es beim Element nicht!


Upps, ach ja ...  

Ich fahr nen 18"  find ich auch immer noch sehr geil


----------



## MWU406 (11. August 2006)

lt. bikeaction Homepage gibts das Element in 20":

Click here for larger image
http://www.bikeaction.de/content.php?lang=de&folder=172&dataentry=1

Händlersuche
Katalog bestellen



Rahmenhöhe	15.0''	16.5''	18.0''	19.0''	20.0''
Steuerwinkel	70.75°	70.8°	71.3°	71.3°	71.3°
Sitzwinkel	74.0°	74.0°	73.5°	73.5°	73.0°
Länge Oberrohr	530	545	580	595	615
Länge Steuerrohr	98	98	110	130	155
Länge Kettenstreben	427	427	427	427	427
Innenlager unter
Achsenmitte	13	13	13	13	13
Absenkung des
Oberrohrs	70	75	75	75	75
Radstand	1026	1041	1067	1083	1099
Vorderachse-Innenlager	601	615	641	657	673
Schrittfreiheit	755	763	780	799	823
Empf. VK	 1.990.00 (Frame)


----------

